# Brewista Scales False Alarm



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

This might save the life (or at least the reservoir of patience) of someone at Coffeehit and scores of us crying 'tease'.

They have just emailed the 2,376 of us on the forum waiting for stocks to come in of the Brewista Scales - but it's a false alarm. They are still 2-3 weeks away.


----------



## kevin (Sep 21, 2014)

I just assumed that I wasn't quick enough and they'd sold out before I opened the email!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I was less than impressed at the "ha ha a late April's fool joke" explanation.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

kevin said:


> I just assumed that I wasn't quick enough and they'd sold out before I opened the email!


Ditto.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I wish they would hurry up the beta and just take my damn money. I so want these scales. I want a set of scales to hold my portafilter and don't want to waste money when these land and I get upgranditis.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The clock is ticking&#8230;.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Here's a daft question

Brewista £40, Bonavita (with drip tray) £72, Hario £55 or Jewelers scales £8 delivered from Amazon?

Apart from price what's the difference; they all weigh or is it just accuracy.

Just wondering as the difference between paying £8 (which I have and was recommended to get) and 40, 55 or 72 is a big step if there isn't a lot of difference.

I can understand the differrence in price from a Gaggia and a Vesuvius.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I need a set of scales that is 0.1g accurate and which is large enough to weigh a portafilter. The Brewista is very cost competitive for this application. Standard jewelry or food prep bench scales that can do this are more expensive and not waterproof. I need those Brewista scales now


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Pompeyexile said:


> Here's a daft question
> 
> Brewista £40, Bonavita (with drip tray) £72, Hario £55 or Jewelers scales £8 delivered from Amazon?
> 
> ...


The Brewista does more than the £5 ones I use; times the shot - is almost waterproof.

I'm tight but I think I will be getting some.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I would never plump for the Acacia scales, just too pricey, but I think Brewista has really hit the price point/functionality sweet spot here. Assuming they ever materialise here in the UK.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Anybody know if the Brewista can take two 5/6 oz cups?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Snakehips said:


> Anybody know if the Brewista can take two 5/6 oz cups?


Yep


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Yep


You know or they can?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Depends on the width of the cups but from a weight perspective it's fine.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice distribution and tamper technique


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

There is Glenn's more measured approach - and it would suggest 2x5/6 oz cups would fit - but he could answer it definitively (or someone at coffee hit).

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?393-BREWISTA-LAUNCHES-INTO-THE-UK-MARKET-WITH-SMART-SCALE


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Although they may say it will. Then say it won't. Then say it was all just a late April fool's joke...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Snakehips said:


> Anybody know if the Brewista can take two 5/6 oz cups?


thanks to of Gary ****

View attachment 14724


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> thanks to of Gary ****
> 
> View attachment 14724


Those are 10oz I believe ; )


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

They really need to hurry up with these, purely because of my selfish needs! My little scales were great till I got my other cups. It's the next stage of my coffee evolution. I even have the in stock alerts set up for two private and my works email!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Does anybody know if the kettle will be in with CoffeeHit at the same time?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> Does anybody know if the kettle will be in with CoffeeHit at the same time?


Not sure but did spot it listed for £84.95 here


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Not sure but did spot it listed for £84.95 here


Thanks, that's actually the bonavita rather than brewista. From what I'd seen they're generally hard to find so well spotted


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> Does anybody know if the kettle will be in with CoffeeHit at the same time?


Just give them a call - they are helpful and patient.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Snakehips said:


> Anybody know if the Brewista can take two 5/6 oz cups?


Thanks guys.

Looks promising.

I'll take my place in the queue.


----------

